# May Waiters.



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi to all the May girls who are waiting to try again and to everyone else who'd like to come and join us.

I don't have a consultant date yet. So don't know when I'll be trying again. Hopefully soon!!! Although we're going on holiday to Vancouver first 2 weeks of July and I'm hoping that's not going to clash with the timing for my next try.

Still waiting for the onslaught of AF. Should be any day now.......

Vonnie


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Vonnie,

And thanks for setting up the thread. I've found ff such a help over the last weeks and didn't want to keep putting a downer on the 2ww'ers - it's a hard enough time as it is!

I'm finding this time much harder than last as, stupidly, I was convinced that it had worked. I seem to be in a dark place that I can't move from, and although dh is doing his best, it's still getting to him at times. 
I've got my next date with my consultant on the 14th, which still seesm so long to go. I've not made it into work today, just too difficult to face yet, and am waiting to hear from th clinics counsellor - I need a little help now!

I think dh and I feel we may need a short break this time, as we don't have any frosties to play with and I found the drugs much worse, and I'm too fragile still I think.
AF arrived today and that's made me feel worse!!

Crikey, could I moan any more!!! Anyway, I hope af comes soon for you so that you can move on too. 
And, wow, v jealous about 2 weeks in Vancouver (well anywhere would do right now!) and I'd say it's almost as important as your next go - the break really helps get you physically and mentally ready.

Let me know how you're doing,
Lisa xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Good to have our own thread - wonder if anyone else'll join us?

Vonnie - lucky girl - Canada's lovely - I'm looking to book a holiday for July but can't decide where to go. Good job I'm not busy at work at the moment as I'm scouring the internet for ideas.

Lisa - I know what you mean about being in a dark place - I was there until yesterday - there is nothing you can do to get out of it, although I find it helps being at work where I can talk about other things - then, as the day goes by I realise I've not thought about my problems at all.

My appointment's on the 14th too and I thought it's a long way away but it's only 2 weeks from today and by then we'll be a lot stronger to talk to our consultants. I would have been a quivering wreck if I'd spoken to her last week. I think the counsellor is a good idea. I have contemplated it myself. The hospital I'm at has counsellors you can use so I may go and see one of them.

Definately book yourselves a holiday. That's what I'm looking forward to now.

Hope you feel better soon.

Love Ange x


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Vonnie and Lisa
Its really hard waiting in between treatment isn't it? Its almost like wishing your life away. 

I am sorry to hear that you are having such a rough time at the moment Lisa, its so debilitating when treatment doesn't work - it really knocks the stuffing out of you. I think after the initial let down, which feels like slamming into a brick wall, its often very hard to try and think about dusting yourself off and starting again, but of course, we do - however exhausting it is. 

I have had several failed IUI's and am now waiting for my fluctuating FSH to go down before I can start the IVF - have been waiting since Jan, so am getting pretty fed up. I conceived naturally inbetween, but sadly had a m/c at 7 weeks. 

I hope you both manage to keep going... Vancouver sounds like the perfect distraction to me!

Good luck - keep me posted.

Love
Joanna


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Ange...
We must have posted at the same time! I know exactly what you mean about being at work... it can completely take your mind off it sometimes? Still, it can also make me rather impatient with some of the punters I have to deal with!! Can I please ask you a question about your FSH - what readings do you get? I tell you why I ask... I had a really high FSH reading one month and the hospital wouldn't let me start IVF and I actually conceived naturally that month!! very strange - didn't know if you had any experiences like that?

Good luck with your consultation on the 14th - keep us posted.
Joanna
xxxxxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Joanna

My last FSH was 86 - that was in February and I had a feeling it was going to be high because I was getting hot flushes - something that happened 3 years ago when it was also up in the 80s. Over the last 3 years it's been down to as low as 7. I was told I couldn't do IVF on the NHS because it was over 10 - at that time my fsh was 25. The Lister Hospital, however, have experience of treating people with high fsh and were willing to let me have a go at ivf - until February. Then we resorted to the egg donor option. I've been very lucky as my step-sister has donated eggs to me and although the first 2 didn't work, there are still 6 frosties to play with!

That's really interesting that you got pregnant naturally when your fsh was so high. That's what I (and everyone else!) would love to happen. I was thinking that as I'm having a drug free month this month, that at least there's a chance of falling pregnant naturally. I like your story - you've given me hope - although I'm very sorry that you had a m/c - that must have been devastating.

Love Ange x


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Ange
Thanks so much for your history... FSH is a funny old thing (not funny, ha ha... if you get my drift!). I am so pleased to hear that you have some frosties waiting... I really wish you lots of luck with them. 

Trust me, after lots of mutterings about my fsh, I NEVER thought it would happen... and it did... which just shows you, it just takes one of those little swimmers and BINGO! Good luck with your drug free month - keep us posted with progress.
Thanks again, for replying to me.
Love
Joanna


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi girls

Nice to see that I can still log on to FF and find someone to talk to. I didn't want to put a downer on the June Jollies 2ww either and didn't know where else to post.

I got a BFN today and my DP took the phone call from the clinic. As this was our first ICSI I don't know where to go from here. They didn't mention anything to DP, just said sorry it's negative.

Will I get a letter or something? Will they be able to tell me what treatment options are available next?

Like a few of you I am now waiting for the onslaught of AF. That will definitely confirm my result but at least then I can feel normal again - for a while at least.

Love to you all

lulu xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning girls!

Lulu - welcome to the thread - sorry about your BFN - I've been following the June Jollies thread too and was very sad to hear your result.

You'll need to make an appointment to see you consultant to go through your options. Did you have any frosties? If you do they normally like you to have a rest before trying again - probably to preserve your sanity! If you're starting again from scratch, I think you have to wait 3 months before trying again - not sure on this though because I used donor eggs.

My AF's been a bit yukky but nearly over now - not half as bad as I thought it'd be. 

Joanna - do you have your fsh checked each month? I was wondering if I should as well - just to keep an eye on it. I can't believe that up until 3 years ago I had never heard of fsh - and now it's such a big part of this whole game - friends and family who know I'm going through this never really understand me when I go on about my levels. It's good to talk to people who can identify with these worries. What level are you waiting for before you can start? Does it have to be under 10?

Hi Vonnie and Lisa - hope you're both ok

Better get some work done!

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

And I'm finally back at work today. Still having bad moments but I seem to be able to have some normal moments too!

Lulu - Glad you've join us, although not for your result, but at least we can all keep each other going.

I'm not going to think about my next go yet, but my experience from last time was that you have to have had at least 1 complete normal cycle before starting again.

Welcome Joanna, it's nice to have a few more of us on here.

Hi Vonnie and Ange - hope you're both well.

Lisa xx


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi ALL

Wondered if I could join u all. Have failed my first Ivf , and am miserable. Well was on the road to recovery when I found out my S-I-L is 12wks pg. 

It seems like as soon as i get to know someone is trying they fall pg there and then, almost as if I wij it upon them. Been low since i've found out, i am happy for them, but bitter for myself.

My consulation is on the 23rd June, but luckily I bumped into my gyna whilst going for a blood test and had a kind of consultaion there and then !

She said i need to have this bleed after ivf and another bleed, then can go forward again. This would mean I could down reg mid July.


I was wondering if this is too early, i want to go on asap, but don't want to jeapordise my body o chances of success.

Sonia


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning girls,

Joanna and Lulu nice to have you onboard. 

Sorry to hear you also got a BFN Lulu. It's not easy, is it!

Joanna, please keep us posted on your FSH levels. This is really interesting as I don't know that much about them. I remember being tested on day 3 of AF in March and the result was normal, but haven't heard mention of it since then. Truly did not realise how important it was.

Lisa good to hear you're back at work. It really will help to take your mind off things. Each day gets a little easier.

Ange have you decided on a destination for your long needed holiday and when are you going?

How I wish I was back home for this.....

I'm a little exasperated with the consultant that I've got. He's Australian and doesn't really have a bed-side-manner to speak of. He tells you the little he thinks you need to know and that's it!!! All I know about IVF I've got from FF or the internet.

On Thursday 27th when I went for my test I was told I'd have to wait until Friday afternoon to get the result as they only get results on Mons, Weds and Frids. When I tried to lightly say to my consultant that I felt that the 2 weeks had been a long enough wait, his response was 'well maybe we shouldn't have put the embryo back'!!!!! I left the hospital feeling REALLY angry. 

Needless to say I called his office in the afternoon to add pressure and see if the results were back and he told me it was too early but to call a few hours later. He then gave me the result and was a little more sensitive on the phone. It still leaves you with a bit of a bad taste in your mouth. 

Then he tells me that because I haven't had my AF yet that he'd like me to do a HPT every 2nd day until it comes. I called him back on Monday to say it still hadn't arrived and he worried me a little by saying this was pretty unusual. I haven't done another HPT as I don't need to keep seeing the negative to know I'm not pregnant.

Lisa I see that you're AF arrived yesterday and you tested on 29th. Was your hospital telling you this was late?

I still haven't had AF but then again I have irregular cycles, so shouldn't this be the answer to why I haven't had it yet!

I see most of you have dates in June to speak with your consultant about the next step. Mine just told me we could try again in 6 wks if my ovaries were back to normal from OHSS. 6 wks from when?

If any of you girlies can enlighten me where my consultant won't I'd be really grateful.

Oh just in case you're wondering why I'm not changing clinic it's because his lab supposedly have the best results in Hong Kong. For that reason only, I'll suffer him out, but it does leave it a little difficult.

Vonnie


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Sonia, so sorry to hear your news. We must have posted at the same time.

Vonnie


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome Sonia - sorry about the bfn - the days will get brighter - I promise! I got my bfn a week ago today and I felt very low for the rest of the week - feel much better now.

Isn't it just typical that everyone around us is pregnant. My friends just pop them out like rabbits! - not fair!! I've always been happy for everyone I know getting pregnant but it does get more and more difficult to have a fixed smile on your face for them when you're hurting inside.

I heard that you have to have 3 cycles before you can try again but I suppose each clinic is different. Just don't rush into it - although that's exactly how I felt when I got my results last week - I just wanted to start again right away!

Vonnie - I feel like strangling your consultant for you! They can be so insensitive. It's good that you've got the internet to find out things. Don't know why your AF hasn't come yet though - mine came 3 days after I stopped drugs. Let us know how you get on.

Still trying to decide where I'm going on holiday..... too many choices...!

Love Ange x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello all

I got my BFN this morn, so thought i would come over to chat with you girls that know what it feels like!

Hiya to fellow april/may cycle buddies and June Jollies - i hope you are managing to move on. It is so hard knowing that it is all over as it dominates your life for weeks and then nothing but grief and upset and you wonder how the hell you can do it all again. But saying that i am going to get back on the rollercoaster pretty soon - i am determind not to be beaten.

How do you girls feel about trying again? I think it is going to be harder the second time, but hopefully the clinic's know a bit more about us (medically) for future treatment. Do you think they will have any ideas why it did not work?

Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Clare 

Welcome to this thread! Sorry to hear about your result. It does take over your life - all the waiting and then the excitement that you may be pregnant - and after all that the disappointment and loss you feel. I can't imagine what it must feel like to have gone through this time and time again like some girls have. You must have to be a very strong person.

I'm looking forward to starting my frozen cycle and also to see my consultant to see if she has any ideas why it didn't work. I don't think I'll be as positive next time - I really didn't know what to expect and I told loads of people. Next time I'm going to try and keep it quiet and also really try and rest more in the 2ww.

When are you going to try again?

Love Ange x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Ange

I dont know how long our clinic like you to wait before starting again so i will call them tomorrow and hopefully book in on the next cycle i can join - our clinic get everyone started about the same time by us taking the pill (is this norm)? so i dont really know when but hopefully in a couple of months i will be jabbing again!!

I know what you mean about being positive - i really believed it was going to work this time.......was not meant to be. Maybe next time i will be a little more realistic??!!

Good luck with your FET - does that mean you dont need any drugs this time?

Clare
xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Clare - I did ICSI using donor eggs last time and I've got 6 left in the freezer! The medication i took for the first time will be exactly the same as for the next one. I had to take the pill first, then the sniffing, then the hrt, then the cyclogest whilst my donor, my step sister, had to inject herself and sniff! The only good thing about this next time is that I don't have to coordinate my cycle with hers - I can just start whenever I'm ready and my AF starts.

Love Ange x


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Girls
Just typed my msg and lost it!! durrrh.
What a great thread that has been started... we can all push each other along this path..

Vonnie - can you not change Consultant? at a time like this you need a bit support and compassion - bare facts won't do - if it matters to you it should matter to him - he's there to help you. 

Lulu, Clare and Sonia - sorry to hear about BFNs - it knocks you for six especially when you have convinced yourself its worked - hope you both feel stronger soon.

Lisa - glad you are back at work - is it taking your mind off it a tiny bit? you'll feel stronger each day.. and more able to cope. I had a m/c a couple of weeks ago and thought the world had ended - which it did temporarily! Just posting on here made me feel better and I am trying to look to the future and be positive!! good luck with the next treatment.

Ange - this FSH lark is a nightmare isn't it? I didnt even realise that FSH had any bearing on IVF treatment at all - I think the clinic thought I was ga ga when I looked at them blankly when they told me my levels were too high! Since then, I've read every flipping article known to man about it! There's nothing we can do to reduce it is there? Mine swings between 9 and 15. Still, we shouldn't give up hope... I conceived on the highest reading month? Have you got any tips on what to do? Booked your hols yet?

Hope I havent missed anyone off - hope everyone is OK and take lots of care of each other.

Love
Joanna


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Well the sun is shining  
and I managed to get through yesterday without shedding a single tear (1st day since Saturday!) and after getting on with some mundane chores last night and waking up to what looks to be a gorgeous day - I'm feeling really positive!! 

Thanks for all your kind thougths, it really is the best place on here!

I started to do some research last night into other clinics as, although at my last place the people were great, and I was lucky enough to get both last atttempts on the NHS, I want now to change to somewhere that I have a bit more confidence in.
It's a real minefield of information though. It'll give dh and I some time to think though as after 2 go's in quick succession I'm not ready to leap into the next.

If anyone out htere has any good recommendations for London clinics I'd be grateful!

Vonnie - it sounds like you're having a tough time at your place, although in answer to your question, AF had arrived before I'd spoken to anyone as I tesed on the Sat of the BH weekend!! Any sign of yours yet?

Welcome Sonia and Clare - and as you'll see from my babbling, this place is the place to be to keep us all revved up/ticking over!

Take care everyone,
Lisa xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Just going to have a moan.......

Just phoned the clinic with the result and to see how soon i can go again and i will not get my post treatment meeting for 4-8 weeks and then the nurse didnt think i would get on a cycle until nov/dec this year and i cant believe it. I just want to get straight back into it but they are so busy that that is the next available slot. 

I am thinking about moving clinics but this is our nearest and thats 2 hours drive and the sperm is stored there.......i cant believe there is yet another hurdle to get over. 

I think it has really hit me today, yesterday i think i was just trying to get it straight in my head and that at least we can have another go ...... but finding out we have to wait 6 months before even trying and then that may not work. Aaaaarrrgghh sorry for the rambling moan - i think i am going mad.

Lisa - glad you are feeling a bit better the first few days are bl**dy awful aye.

oh and AF has arrived just to top it off.

Clare
xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls! 

Nearly the weekend - this week's dragging!

Clare - can't believe you've got to wait so long. Is it a private hospital? You should be able to start whenever you want if it is. It's so annoying that we have to deal with these hurdles - it's stressful enough, the whole business without extra problems. You should find out if you're able to move the stored sperm and how long you'd have to wait at another hospital. Good luck!

Lisa - glad you're feeling better. I can recommend the Lister hospital in London. I was at the ACU in Roehampton like you until it was decided that my fsh was too high for me to have ivf. Miss Bevan, my consultant there, recommended the Lister to go for egg donation. The Lister is just the best - they have great results and the care is second to none. I found Roehampton so impersonal and unfriendly.

Joanna - I wish I knew how to lower fsh levels but I've looked into it and there really is nothing. I started with acunpunture and relexology last year as I read that it can help with fertility problems and it did help my periods become more regular. I happy to give most things a go!

Hi to Lulu, Sonia, Vonnie - what's happening with you girls? Still not booked my holiday - I'm feeling so enormous that it's putting me off getting my body out!

Love Ange x


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi All

Great to hear that we are all feeling better and getting ready for the next course. I couldn't believe how upset and gutted I was when I got a -ve but reading all your posts I can see how normal it is and that we all go through the same thing.

My hospital have advised i can start again at my next period but they will be increasing my drugs to try for more eggs(only got 5 the last time) - to be honest I want to give myself a break and have a few months of being ME again........feel for the past few months all we have lived and breathed was the treatment. Whilst I am desperate for a child I feel I need to be strong both physically and mentally before giving it a try again and want normal again. Going to go on hols next week then think about trying again in Sep when I will be in a much more positive frame of mind.

For those with a recent -ve please believe me we all know how you feel but it does get better and we should be thankful that we all have the chance to try again..........sounds stupid but these thoughts have got me through the last week.

Look forward to keeping in touch.


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Morning girls,

Clare I honestly believe that some of the people in IVF are completely insensitive towards what we are going through. Don't they realise you're suffering enough at the moment without adding to it by making you wait so long!!! I def think you should move clinic if it means that you can get another go sooner.

Lisa, good for you. Do what you feel comfortable with. If you've lost confidence in the hospital you're using then it's best for you to move onwards and upwards.

Ange, don't even think about your size at the moment. and focus on this holiday you so badly need. Focus on the heat. Lying on the beach, listening to the waves with a cocktail in one hand a good book in the other and your beloved lying there next to you, chillin out. It will do you the world of good..... My God, don't we all need a little lift after what we've been through. Don't deprive yourself!

I took the bull by the horns this morning and called my consultant to find out if we could investigate where my AF has gone to. I told him that I believed that the light bleeding I had on day 6 after transfer that lasted for 4 days was in fact my AF and that I thought I was starting to or getting close to ovulation. He didn't think this was possible and has asked me to come in for a blood test tomorrow. Hopefully might get some answers then.

Joanna, in answer to your question about changing consultants - unfortunately he's the only one at this hospital and I'm here because of their good lab results. So guess I've got to shut-up and put-up. I don't believe he isn't good at what he does, I just could do with a decent bed side manner!!!

Glad to hear that you've all woken up to a lovely day. It's been fab out here for a few months now 32 degrees most days with humidity at 89% today which makes it a bit unbearable, but I still wouldn't swop it.

Vonnie


----------



## Vonnie (Apr 29, 2004)

Thistle, so good to hear from you. Had been thinking about you and hoping you'd get in touch soon.

Must have been posting at the same time as you.

I totally agree about trying to get back to normal and needing some time out for yourself.

I was just reading your profile at the bottom of your message and I must say I was pretty impressed with 3 out of 5 eggs fertilising. All they need to do is increase your med and it'll up your chances.

Enjoy your holiday. Going anywhere nice

Vonnie


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

It's great to see all the old names on here. I was wondering where everyone had got to??

I haven't telephoned Bourn yet because I don't know what I want to ask them. Also, as soon as I decide I want to go for the second round, they'll book me in without waiting. Clare - it's awful that you have to wait 6 months especially when you have made up your mind that you want to get straight back into it. I'm not sure that I want to use Bourn this time and I'm in the process of looking at other clinics but the same as you, it would mean travelling further afield.

I've had the most awful AF since getting the -ve on Tues and it feels as if it's never gonna end. I've got terrible headache too along with strong AF pain, something which I never used to have. Still, I suppose after all the poking and prodding ....

Hi to Vonnie, Thistle, Ange, Sonia, Lisa, Joanna and JoE - hope you are all well. Hope I haven't missed anyone out! 
lulu xx


----------



## thistle (May 9, 2004)

Hi

Vonnie - off to Spain in the next few weeks so can't wait.....a week in the sun, eating and drinking is just what I need to feel human again and you're right don't we all half deserve it for what we have been through....feeling much more positive and spoke to hospital who have advised I can start as soon as my next AF but they will increase my stims which is what you said. Have told them I was having a break for a few months and they said that was absolutely fine and probably a good idea as not in right frame of mind to start sticking things up my nose, flower and into my stomach again. 

Must admit being back at work has done me the power of good and certainly gets you back into the swing of things. Having spent the best part of 3 weeks in front of the tv or reading isn't really my ideal day....saying that I am now fully informed of Jordans love life(yes i admit to buying the book) - very disappointing and would not recommend as no real revelations.....despite her promises....much preferred Urika Johnsons life story.

Lulu434 - good to hear from you and I too had a bad AF which for me is very unusual........was near taking a painkiller and I just don't do any sort of painkillers........so it must have been bad.....must admit though after my AF my weight didn't half drop.........have lost 9lbs since I started treatment early April so am chuffed to bits allbeit I've another half a stone to lose before I go my hols next Sunday   either that i will resemble a beach whale rather than a beach babe.

Keep well everyone


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hey Thistle

That's great news about the weight. So even when all else failed, there's a chance I could drop a few pounds?? Should really lose a couple of stone - had to stand on tiptoe at the clinic to get my BMI down to 29!! 

Hope everyone is doing okay today. I've been feeling okayish up until today. I don't know what's made me change but I can't seem to shake it off. Hope I feel a bit better tomorrow.

lulu xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Can I join you in here, I've just come over from June Jollys in 2WW after bfn on 4th June. 
Been feeling a bit down today, and af has started.

When I phoned the clinic with the result they booked me in for my next consultation already!! 29th June.
I suppose they'll go through my cycle and sort out when we can start again.
So at least we've got something to look forward to.
We're on the NHS too, so I thought this was quite quick, this will be our 2nd go, then we will have to go private.(hopefully we wont need to, as 2nd time lucky) 

It's so nice to be able to talk to others going through the same thing.

Speak to you soon
Love Joe
xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Joe

I'm at the same stage as you.. Me and DP just had a BFN on 1st June. It's crap isn't it. I don;t know about you, but I was devastated on the day, better for 2-3 days, felt like s**t yesterday, happy today! I just don't know how I'm gonna be from one day to the next which is so unlike me. 
We haven't heard from the clinic about follow up yet, but my AF has been and gone so I might give them a call this week and ask for an appt. The sooner we get back into treatment the better for me I think. Hopefully August/Sept?? We weren't eligible for NHS treatment so I wish you good luck with round 2, hopefully your dreams will come true 

Let me know how you get on at your follow up. Enjoy the sunshine this week!!

lulu xx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

And Welcome Joe!

I've not been on here over the weekend as I'm trying not ot be too obsessive about the whole thing! I'm feeling fine but am still waiting for an appointment with our counsellor. Even though I feel so much better about it I know from last time that I'm still hiding some stuff and want to be in much stronger place next time. 

Things at work have gone really quiet and they've been looking for things for our team to do for a couple of months - so I gave them a suggestion and in 2 weeks I'll be taking a months unpaid leave!!
I can't wait and am planning to get a bit fitter, do a few bits around the house and generally make the most of the British summer  ?!?

We also had both our last attempts on the NHS and will now have to go private, but have been doing some research, and although I'm not ready to rush into treatment, I think we're going to try and get an appointment at ARGC.
It's nice to have lots of plans now, as I feel like I'm doing something!! 

Hope you're all well and enjoying this fab weather (although not much fun from the office) 

take care,
Lisa xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls 

Hope you all had a good weekend. Welcome to Thistle and Joe - sorry about your bfns. Hope you are feeling ok.

I've got my appointment with the consultant next Monday - I'm looking forward to finding out when she thinks I should do my frozen cycle. I'd like to lose some weight before trying again - I've never been so fat as I am at the moment - I just find it so difficult to lose the weight what with all the drugs I've been taking all year and the stress - just excuses really.... I just can't stop eating! But really, I'm wondering if the success of implantation is down to weight so I'll check that out next Monday. I know if you're going for IVF they like you to have a BMI of 31 (or thereabouts) but for donated eggs they didn't seem concerned. I'm just rabbiting on, aren't I .....?

Hi to Vonnie, Lisa, Joanna, Lulu, Sonia and Clare (don't think I've forgotton anyone) - hope you're all ok and feeling more positive.

Love Ange x


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi everybody......

dont know if im in the right place? ive just had my 1st ivf cycle which has failed and now they say ive got 2 have 3 perods before our next go, i have just finished my 1st period, i can start on day 21 of 3rd. we have just had our ivf on the egg share scheme, so it worked out alot cheaper, but the nurse said because i didnt have very good embies we may have 2 go private!!! which we are willing 2 do if its going 2 increase our chances. ive got a review on the 14th so thats not far away, sorry if ive bored you.
take care...... love lisa xxxx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

And welcome Lisae - sorry about your result.

And like you and Ange my next appt is next Monday, so it seems we'll all be taking some kind of next step on the 14th!!

Take care,

Lisa A x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya 
Lisae -Nice to see you over here and glad you are able to start again soon. It will be good to get the review done - i cant wait for that - mine is in 4-8 weeks  but i am hoping it may answer a few questions. let us know how you get on.

Lulu - i hope you are having another 'happy' day - this is the first day for me without tears! 

LisaA - the months leave sounds great, it will give you some time to be you again and get ready for the next go. Know what you mean about getting obsessive - it is hard as the treatment is every day of our lives for so long and then it just stops. Dont be tough on yourself.

Angek - hope you can get booked in for your FET. I am trying to loose a few pounds before i cycle again but is so hard with everything else going on isnt it.

Joe - i hope you are having a good day today. Thats great youve got your next appointment coming up - you can focus on that.

Thistle - youve got the right idea going off to spain - i think we all deserve a treat after what we have been through. Enjoy!

Vonnie - how did the blood test go ? Hope you are ok.

Sonia - hope you are ok - are you going to start treatment in july?

Joanna - hope you are ok.

Keep smiling girls - our time WILL come.

Clare
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Guys
How's everyone feeling today, at least the sun is out!

Lisa A wow a month off, I wish I could do that, enjoy yourself.

Lisae, I hadn't realised that we had to have 3 cycles, my clinic hasn't told me that, I was hoping to start straight away.
I've only just had first af today so another 2 seems like a lifetime away.
I just cant wait to get back into the 2ww, although when we're there it seems like torture 

Thought I'd shared this to give some hope
My friend is 40 been ttc for 4 yrs, 2 failed ivf attemps, and is now 20 weeks prgnt...Naturally!!
God that's got to give us all hope that miracles can happen

Keep ya chins up.

Joexxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hello ladies

I hope everyone is feeling fine - the weather has been gorgeous hasn't it? It has made me feel so much better today but I still feel such a sense of loss. I am so sad for all of us who have negative results but I am trying not to be so negative.

Joe - I know what you mean about the 2ww. We were all desparate to get to the end of it, desparate not to get AF, desparate to test positive and when all of that goes to pot, you wish you didn't know the result and was back at the start of the 2ww so that you can go on hoping. It's madness but keeps you going! 

Clare - I am having an okayish day today. Like you I think it will get better as time goes on. I feel that when I finally get to start again it will give me some hope and something positive to focus on. I haven't heard anything from my clinic although they have sent me a copy of a letter they sent to my GP which stated that my next course of action should be further treatment. It would be nice if they let me know!!

Anyway - got to be positive. Good Luck to all the girls going for their appts on 14th. I won't be far behind you with a bit of luck! Clare - it will be our turn one day, definitely.

Hugs to everyone xx

Lulu


----------



## lisae (May 19, 2004)

hi girls...

your probably all in bed now!!! ive just sent dp out 2 get me cheese burger n fries as im starving, been gardening n painting all day.... its going 2 be a scorcher 2mora, so think i will get some shorts on.

joe-not all clinics make you wait 3 months, some are only 1 month but mine said they like your body 2 get back 2 the norm, if it was left 2 me i would be doing the nxt cycle now!!!

anyway thanx for your messages all, and goodluck 2 us all!! love lisae xxxx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

Can I join you all in the inbetweenies? Just had my fourth round of clomid/IUI with a BFN so we are taking two months break - having a holiday in July and starting again. I work on a special care baby unit which is making it doubly hard at the moment, even though I have twins from previous treatment. Look forward to chating with you all.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Girls!

Just like to welcome Lisae, Trudy and Neona to the thread - I'm very sorry for your bad news - we all know exactly how you feel. 

Joe - I like your story - that would be my dream to just get pregnant naturally if all this treatment fails - I know it's everybodies dream! I'm excited that this month is the first in ages that I've not taken any drugs and tomorrow is day 11 so I'm off for some acupunture and reflexology this afternoon to make sure I ovulate and then I'm pinning my DH to the bed for the next week!!! (poor bugger!)

Hi to everyone - good that the sun's shining to lift our spirits!

Love Ange x


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Welcome to Sue and Trudy - we'd love to have you join us no matter what month you started!! 

It's great, once again, to see so much fighting talk from all of you!! We can all agree how difficult this is and as much as I try to be positive, it's not always easy - but I know we're all stronger than that and it's nice to be in the company of some tough girlies!!! 

Ange - Glad to see your having some fun  and I hope you enjoy the relaxing treatments today!

Sue - what a brave lady. I can't imagine being faced with those teeny scbu babies every day and just getting on with the job, well done you!

Lots of luck to all for our next go's and let's hope we all get what we know we deserve.



Take care,
Lisa A xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello everyone

i was on the june jollys and im so glad there is a place for us on here.
my af reared its ugly head 11dpt so i didnt even get to test  whick would be tomorrow ,dh is going to ring the clinic tomorrow and hopefully get us a review appointment asap 
we are hoping to do another egg share so i dont know if i will have to do all the blood tests etc again but this will give me something positive to do in the meantime.
is your af more heavy after tx? ive got really bad cramps and its lasting much longer 
sorry for waffling on and thanks for listening 
love elounda xxxxx


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello everyone...

Hope all is ok with you guys - I've just been scrolling through, catching up with your progress and and its really great to see new names and lots of lovely support - I couldn't do without it. 

Just come back from a lovely 4 day holiday in Mallorca - it was just what I needed and to get away from all this IF stuff has done me the power of good - I ate and drank too much, had late nights and for once... I didn't care!! Back yesterday, AF in tow!! not good to be at Gatwick at 6pm on Monday night - for some reason there were pregnant women everywhere! Still off to the clinic tomorrow for a blood test where no doubt they will tell me my FSH is too high (again) to start treatment (pessimist!). 

I am sending you all lots of love and hope that you are all ok....

Joanna


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Joanna

Fingers crossed that your fsh is under 10. I wouldn't mind knowing what mine is at the moment. Sounds like you had a great time in Mallorca - good for you! Will your clinic let you start tx straight away if your fsh is low enough?

Ange x


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

oops.... forgot to say hi to Elounda

Sorry your AF arrived - what a nightmare  . Welcome to the thread! 

My AF was a bit longer than normal after tx and I was expecting it to be horrendous and it wasn't.

Good luck getting your appointment.

Love Ange x


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Ange
Good to hear from you. Yes Mallorca was great... would like to be back there now sipping a Mojito! Hopefully (!!) if the FSH is under 12 they will let me start the treatment... if not... I'll probably have to leave it another month which will be such a drag! Where are you with things?

Hi also to Elounda.... sorry, I meant to say hello to you at my last post, but clicked the button too quickly! Sorry to hear about your -ve, that's really rotten luck. You are right tho... making an appointment straightaway is mentally a good thing to do - you feel like you are doing something positive. Everytime I've had IUI (not IVF) my periods have been a bit unpleasant the month after... I don't know if its just a reaction to all the drugs - quite possibly. I know how you feel... I have just got my period - my first after a miscarriage and I feel absolutely horrid - I'd like to take myself off to bed actually, but I'm having the house painted and can't!!!! Hope you feel better soon.

Hello to all the newbies on the thread too - look forward to "speaking" to you.
Love
Joanna


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry me again... meant to ask - Vonnie are things better with your consultant ? I know its hard when the bed side manner is a little lacking, but as you say... he knows his stuff and if the results are good... so hopefully you are OK?

Joanna


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi to Trudy, Neona and Elounda

Nice to see you over here! ^thumbsup^

Hope you are feeling ok and getting back on that positive track again ready for next time. 

It is nice to have this thread as i wasnt sure where to go as i didnt really want to leave the 2ww even though it was tough waiting i wish i was still in it; not knowing the outcome......does that make any kind of sense??! 


Clare
xx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes Clare it makes perfect sense to me!!! 

Joanne, I'm glad you had a good time away it sounded fun and 
ooooh 

mojito's!!!!!!! 

Right it's tooooo damn hot and I'm off to check out the cocktail shaker................

^drunk^ 

Take care all,
Lisa xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Welcome to all those coming over from June Jollies, (although I'd rather you didn't have to come here and we'd all had +ve's)
I'd been keeping tracks on the JJ results and cant belive only 2 with bfp.

I've been ok today was down yesterday and had a few tears, but like some of you I'm just eager to get on with the next round.

We're going away camping for a long weekend, it will be nice to get away for a few days.

Lulu, I know it's hard babes but try and stay positive, we're here to listen, and god we all know how you are feeling. Big hugs to you ^group^

Love
Joe
xxx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Joe - I'm feeling tons better today. I rang Bourn yesterday and they said I can start my next cycle whenever I'm ready. They told me to call them on Day 1 of next AF so if all goes to plan I could start sniffing again at end of July. This is definitely giving me something to look forward to although DP tells me we should look at other clinics.

Hi Trudy, Neona and Elounda - I was hoping not to see you on this thread (June has been a terrible month for BFNs). Lots of  to you. What do you think you will do next? 

Hi to all the other girls - hope you are all keeping well. I don't know about you lot, but my DP is back to normal with his demands, so the sooner I am back on the 2ww the better - he never treated me as well!! ^bunches^


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thats great Lulu, hope I can start around then too, you never know we might be in the 2ww together again.

I've got a seriously bloated stomach, It's really swollen, although I'm on af, it not been to bad just as any other month, maybe a few more twinges, but I've never had a stomach this big, I cant do my buttons up.
Anyone else had same bloating?

Just been on June Jolly's cant belive how many positives they've had today, it's great!!!

It will be us next time.


Love
Joe
xx


----------



## mely (May 24, 2004)

Hi Girls

I have come over from the June Jollies, hope its alright to gatecrash the party, but I didn't know where to go really, feel a bit out of it on the 2ww now. Got my BFN Monday and have now got really bad AF just to really rub salt into the wound. Friends are being really nice, but they just don't really know what to say and I can't really explain to them, the thing with FF is that you all know what I am going through although I wish you weren't all going through it as well, sorry am rambling on now.

We have decided to have a bit of a break, no time limit just need to find ourselves again as this can be a bit consuming and I feel we have lost ourselves in the middle, do you know what I mean?

dh is doing an extension on the house and then we are going to have a holiday. 

I have thought about trying naturally whilst on a break (may as well have some fun!) (novel idea that would be, why didn't I think of that before!!!). Strange as it sounds though I have never tried any sort of ovulation kit before, (Bit niave and thick really when I think about it, but had other problems which alerted them to infertility, up till then just thought it was taking a long time!!!). Anyway I am rambling again, what I want to say is does anyone have any recommendations on the best sort of ovulation kit to use etc, my periods are not usually very regular - anything from 28 - 36 days round abouts. 

Any thoughts would be great.

Mel


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Mely
Sorry to here of your bfn, we all know how you're feeling chick.

I've have used ovulations kits before, I think it was a clearblue pack, but not sure.
It was quite good, they have a listing of different cycle days, and then recomend the day you start using it.
I'm 28 days so I think I started on day 11, most months it worked, I remeber one month when it didn't show I was olvualting, but we dont every month.
We were using this before we found out dh's little swimmers were doing the back stroke with a *** in one hand and pint of larger in the other 

But give it a go it could work.

Good Luck.
Take care
joe
xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi trudy
When was you bfn?
I too had the same thing my bnf was friday 4th, my period should have come Wed 2nd.
So I still had some hope on Sunday that I might still be, I posted a similar thread to your, a few people said it can take up to 2 weeks for af to come.
Mine came Monday 7th. I was gutted all over again.

i dont know what to say really, perhaps try another hpt?? but just prepare yourself for the worst, and if it is bfp start screaming!!

Although my af has come, I look preggers as my tummy is so swollen thats depressing me too.

Fingers x
Let me know how you get on.

Love
joe
xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

Mely - sorry about your BFN. I know exactly what you mean about the AF. I had the most horrendous one which started the day after and even though it only lasted 5 days, I felt quite anaemic and drained. I was glad when it finished. I can understand you wanting to have a break this time. I tried First Response Ovulation kit and they give you five sticks. Like Joe said, you start testing around 2 days before you think you are ovulating. I must say, it never worked for me and I am always on a 28 day cycle. It's different for everyone I suppose. I hope the extension is coming along - where are you thinking about going on holiday?

Joe - it would be great to cycle with you in July time. We'll have to look out for each other. My bloating has gone down now and I think it's because of stopping the Cyclogest. Either that or you could be dehydrated??

Trudy - have you rang the hospital yet? I am keeping my fingers crossed that you might have had a false negative - have you used another HPT? We are here for you if you need us.

Better get off to work now - got some selling to do!!

Chat later xx

lulu


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Well it seems that we're all feeling a little blue today (they seem to hit me every few days for no reason!) but I'm passing the time at work to take my mind off it!! 

Welcome Mel - but I'm still really sorry, and I quite agree with the break bit - we're definitely gonna be practicing all over again whilst waiting to feel ready for the next bout!!

Trudy - So sorry things haven't worked as you'd wanted this time, but I'm a great believer in fate! Don't think this is your 'punishment' for falling in love - think of it as something that will make you stronger as a couple. 
Having said that, I'm still wallowing in my "misery" every so often, just because I can, so you go for it girl!! 

Counting the days left at work before I go off now (6 days 4 hours to go!) and trying to get enthusiastic about what I've got to get done in that time (not happening!!)

Best go back to pretending! 

Take care all,
Lisa xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hi to all june jollys  lisa,trudy,lulu,trudy,mely,clare25,neona.
thanks joe and ange for the welcome 
oh harrywarry is pregnant.

is it just me but i was so upset when i saw my name on the list for the 2ww i thought i would never stop crying  igot very drunk last night with dh and still feel really unhappy,it didnt help me when my mum visited and told me that an old schoolfriend had twins on sunday .and that i must go and see her,(we havnt told anyone about our tx).
on the positive side 
we have a review appointment next thursday so hopefully we can start again soon maybe august ,it all depends as i am an egg-sharer?
i dont know if i will have to repeat all the tests etc would anyone know?
trudy sorry about the result ^group^

big ^group^ ^group^ to us all love elounda


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi, i have popped by to say hello, hi LisaA again!

Hope you all keeping well & positive, i now its hard, i was there for 5/6 years thinking it would never happen, and here i am! on the eve of my 1st 7 wk scan (cacking it!)

Keep your chins up and stay focused x

Zoe x


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi there guys

Elounda - I'm with you. We haven't told my DPs M&D because after he was diagnosed with test. ca. she told us we should let nature take its course. This was after we told her that DPs SA was almost zilch due to radiography and other tx. She added I should be grateful for what I've got (easy to say when she's had two sons!) Now she tells me DPs cousin has had another m/c and the only way she can concieve in future is IVF and isn't it amazing what they can do today! It makes me sick! I wish I could tell her as we need some support.

I'm not sure about egg sharing but I think all your tests should be valid for six months. Maybe you should check with your clinic to be sure. Good Luck, we could be cycling at the same time!!

Zoe B - Good Luck with your scan tomorrow. Does this mean you could have 2 buns in your oven Let us know x

Trudy - I'm so sorry to hear your news. At least you can start to move on if it's been confirmed. The 2ww is bad enough without adding a few extra days uncertainty to it. Love to you and DH xx

Hi to LisaA, Joe and Mely. Clare 25 - Hope your're okay

Bye for now xxx lulu


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hiya
Just wanted to say have a great weekend everyone and stay positive
Me and dh are off camping for the weekend tomorrow, looking forward to a few days away together.

Havin good days and bad days at the moment, but today I feel really positive that dh and I will one day have the baby we so long for, dont know why.... I've just got a feeling in my water 
Positive thinking and all that!!

Anyway speake to you after the weekend.
Take care all and lets look forward to our next 2ww's.

Love 
Joe
xxx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi all 

I hope everyone is ok.

The whole journey me and DH have been on seems so far in the distant past now it feels like it may not have even happened and it was all a dream...no nightmare! 

I know our clinic have had our review yesterday and today - they meet and review all peoples treatment from the last 'batch'. So hopefully we will get our appointment through soon for our review meeting, until then i feel useless as we are just waiting and we dont have a date to focus on. DH has got another appointment next week re: leukeamia so lets hope our luck has changed from last week. 

We are off to london in a couple of weeks though to see the red hot chili's so we are going to have a bl**dy good time and just enjoy ourselves and try to put the last few months behind us.

I couldnt care less about work at the moment and i just hope i get back in the swing of it, i had nearly 3 weeks off during treatment which was great. How is everyone else finding work......did you tell your colleagues about tx?

Well hope you all have a lovely weekend. Lets hope the sun shines. 

Tke care
Clare x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

elounda, i'm with you too on that one. just looked in on June joleys and saw the negative sign beside my name and just bubbled.Mind you the day AF arrived I thought I was fine til i turned TV on and saw a programme about Bourne Hall. I just ran upstairs and bawled my eyes out. Thinking about it now but thats after two glasses of wine (hic).


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Its been a while since i posted in this thread and see lots of new ladies here 

Hi and welcome 

Good luck Lisa for ur appointment



Theres a lot of people i dont know here so i just wanted to say hi, as i dont know how long i will be here for.

I have my lap next tuesday (22nd) its my 6th so not a new thing to me!!

It will give me the answers i need as to either clomid for a while or straight over to ivf/icsi.

Having my 1st bowe prep ^puke^

Will pop in and check how ur all doing in the week, looking 4ward to getting to know u all and perhaps having a 

Good luck to everyone whose got appts coming up this week.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

hiya

Hi Emily - good luck next week.

Trudy - also good luck at the weekend with your review meeting hope it is a positive one. Did you decide before you started tx that you would only have 3 tries or have you since decided that thats enough? Hope you dont mind me asking. I keep telling myself that 4 is my max due to money/stress/heartache and also that the odds are that it should have worked by then!!!

Hope all you other girls are ok - enjoying the sun?!!

Clare


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
How's everyone doing??

Had a great weekend went to the new forest, while we were down there we went over to Dorset to visit 'The Giant' Man on the hill, you know the one that folk law says is supposed to aid infertility. We were going to lie on his appendage ;-), but he is fenced off, oh well never mind.
I'll let you know if his magical powers have worked


Cant wait to get to my next appointment on the 29yh June, but dont know when they will let me start again, sooner rather than later hopefully.

It's been over a week since coming of the pessaries, but my stomach is still so swollen, anyone else having the same? I swear I look 3 months pregnant!!

Keep in touvh guys
Talk soon
Joe
xxx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Still recovering from a busy weekend - well yesterday was anyway, an engagement party followed by the football (sob!)

I'm still doing OK, but find social occasions a real test. As I've only got 4 more days left at work I'm findin that a test too!! It's bad enough keeping my mind on it during all this stuff, but now I'm defintely getting de-mob happy!!! Off to see Bill Bailey Wed night so that should keep me going. 

Hi Emily - and thanks for your thoughts - and my appointment was OK! They couldn't say much really, although dh had plenty to say (needed to let off steam at someone.)
We're definitely going to have to pay for the next one, so we're going to wait before deciding where to go for sure. I might be able to actually make a decision once I've had some time......
Goo luck for next week if we don't speak to you before then 

Hi Trudy - no not the beer garden, but we did manage a trip to the park for an icecream and a look at the deer on the way home from the clinic. That always cheers me up!!

Clare - Your date for review will come around quickly, and I'm sure the RHCP's will be great (some friends of ours are going too!) What a great excuse to enjoy the sunshine too. 

Well best be off to sort out my dinner - bbq I think and a nice bottle of wine mmmm......... ^drunk^

Take care all,
Lisa xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

Thanks for the welcome

Sorry i didnt pop in yesterday it was soooo busy

We went out last night and celebrated my birthday.

I now have 2 birthday cakes as the restaurant we went to baked one and my dh had gotten one as a 

It was a lovely day and i was treated gr8ly by dh, and he said hopefully it will be the last one with just the two of us.

Had a lovely meal dh thought i was ^drunk^ but i wasnt but think his mum was  

Been trying to  her all day but no reply lol so think shes ^puke^

Lisa glad ur appt went ok hun, good for ur dh speaking his mind !!

Hope everyone is enjoying the  weather we are having 

Make the most of it!!

speak to u later in the week


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

I've got a slight problem. I was all set for starting 2nd ICSI in July/August cycle but DP has told me this morning that we should have a few months off and wait til Sept/Oct. What do you all think? Bourn told me I could start 2nd tx as soon as 2nd AF arrives which is end of this month. I know that some clinics advise a wait of three clear months.

I am disappointed because at least with a date in mind, it keeps me positive. I don't want to upset DP but I want my own way and think I should just get on with the next cycle.

Any suggestions would be welcomed......

Lulu xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya lulu

I can see what you mean as i have to wait til nov/dec (waiting times) and i want to start round 2 NOW!!! 

Why is DP thinking this is if because of stress levels/worry for your health/finance It depends on his reasons really, but i think it is important that you are both agreeing on your next tx as it is a tough time and you both need to be supporting each other....as you know. I dont know about your DP but my DH does not seem to understand why i am frustrated that we have to wait so long and keep trying to comfort me by saying its not really that long/ we can enjoy the summer bla bla bla!!! I know he is being caring but i dont want to wait.

Emily - sounds like you had a good birthday, hope the MIL is ok!!

Lisa - last week at work, hope the weather stays put and you are going to have a great time! I am also finding social things hard and when we do go anywhere there are bumps & babies everywhere. 

Well i am a football widow now for a couple of weeks so will prob be on here more!! Dont mind watching England but not fussed.

Enjoy the sun girls
Clare xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Lulu
I know this is a difficult time, if your anything like me you just want to get started.
DH and I had talked about it during 2ww, if we got a bfn he wanted to wait a while before starting again.
This wasn't financial as we get our 2nd go on nhs, I think he just wanted some 'us' time without sniffing, injecting etc etc.
I wanted to start again asap, it's hard you just have to try and find a balance.
As soon as we got bfn, dh wanted to start straigh away too.
I think if you talk to each other find out exactly how he is feeling, and tell him how you are feeling.. then make a descision.
It's hard babe I know, but work through this together.

Thinking of you
Take care Joe
xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Trudy
Just seen that you can have 3 goes on NHS, we've been told we can have 2, is it different for each clinic??
Ta
Joe


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi joe

Just to let you know we were not entitled to any on NHS it seems to depend on your area and you Primary care trust.

Clare


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi girls

Haven't been on for ages, probably cos i'm trying to keep my mind off this baby making topic!

I've just been trying to get back to some form of normality really, trying not to get too engrossed into this topic.

My sil has fallen pg in the mantime, been hard for me to take but am happy for her. My best friend gave birth to he daughter last Sat ! 

Just feel bitter about myslef really, I have spent loads of time obssessing, be it taking vits to having accupuncture going for yoga classes, trying all theories under the sun. At the moment have given up everything, just haven't go the heart really. Am only taking folic acid and am trying to run my life as basic as poss.

I've had the odd glass of wine and enjoyed it, not even bothered counting what day i'm on my cycle this month.

not suer when i'll go for ivf again, have an appointment next week to see.

Sonia


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi girls

Well, I am HAPPY. Got my own way and DP is pleased with himself. He feels in charge now 'cos he told me we can start our next treatment as soon as I like. Can't wait for AF to come now - should be in another 2 wks.

We are also paying for all treatment and because we had no frosties, we have to start from scratch, In fact, it's probably gonna be a little bit more this time round because I think I'll have to increase drugs. Yikes, it's gonna torture us financially. We've got enough to finance this go, then I'll have to start selling more at work to earn bonus for baby fund!!! means no holiday for us this year too! Nevermind though, it will be worth it!!

Well, hope you are all feeling positive - firstly for your IF, secondly for your country. I am Welsh but, having lived in England for several years now, I feel I owe them my support!! 3-0 I reckon?? ^thumbsup^

See you later

lulu xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya

Good guess Lulu...3-0!!!
Glad you are able to start tx soon and DP is now thinking the same!!

Good luck for your appointment next week Sonia, i hope it helps you decide what to do.

Well i am not feeling all that 'cheery' at the moment it feels like life is never going to be what we want it to be....nothing seems to go right for us. As well as waiting for our ICSI appointment and start dates etc we are also waiting to find out if DH needs a bone marrow transplant and it is so draining with all this hanging over us. Sorry for the moan as i know it is not IF related but it just adds to the stress.

moan moan moan ---- gonna do some retail therapy with the WWW and credit card now, it will make me feel a bit better for a while anyway!!

Clare
xxx


----------



## LisaA (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all,

And what a guess Lulu  - I hope you had a bet on that one!!! I'm also Welsh, but having lived in England for over 10yrs feel that's who I should follow (sat here after the game in my England shirt!!!) 
Great news about your treatment too, I know I was so keen to start again after my first go! Shame I had the wind kicked out of me so much this time...

Clare - sorry you're feeling a bit sad, and I can't imagine what you must both be going through - I find this whole business stressful enough without extra worries. I hope things work out for DH too. 
Sending you both a hug to cheer you up 



Well, that's it, I have 1 more day at work and then it's a few weeks of leisure  
(sorry don't mean to brag!!)

I've got loads to do tomorrow to make sure they can things while I'm away, and then I've got a couple of days away next week - a night away with my sil, for some pampering and then a night with my mummy and some retail therapy - oh yes and I'm having my hair done on Tuesday - in the afternoon, it's going to feel weird!!!! 

I'm determined to finish the weeks off looking glam and tanned, so when I go back to work I'll feel fabulous!!
^cool^

Well, I'd best go and see if I can peel dh away frorm France/Croatia!!!!

Take care all and I'll speak to you soon,
Lisa xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi girls!

I've not posted on here for ages and there are so many more people now. Sorry for all the bfns that brought you to this thread and lets hope the next tx brings us the positive we all deserve.

Well, I went to my follow up consultation this week and was told that I can start the frozen cycle as soon as my AF starts - I was a bit disappointed because I've got 6 frosties and I thought that would mean another 3 attempt - that is, of course, assuming that they all survive the thaw - but my consultant explained that they always thaw more than they need and that she'll be thawing 3 to see which ones are good enough. Oh well, I suppose they know what they're doing! AF is due next week so I'll start the pill then and on the last day of the packet I'll be off with the sniffing again. If AF turns up on time, then I estimate FET will be end July.

Lulu - know what you mean about the finances - this has been so expensive for us as we couldn't do anything on the nhs. Although the frozen cycle is probably the cheapest tx of them all - just £700 for the transfer, which seems as real bargain after all the thousands we've paid out!

Claire - sorry you're not feeling happy - get out there and treat yourself to something nice!

Lisa - enjoy your last day at work! I get made redundant in a couple of weeks and I'm taking a couple of months off before working again so I'll be enjoying the summer with you!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Love Ange x


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hi everyone 

its been some time since ive posted as ive been trying to get back to some normality  -not easy is it?

some good news,we had our review yesterday with our lovely mr patel--he sat and listened to our questions and thought the reason i bled early on the 2ww was due to a progesterone defcincy -it was 9dpt.
so we can start on our next af  but we are to have 3 pessaries a day!! (thinking of buying paper knickers for the 2ww! )
on a more serious note i started to bleed again on last tuesday 15th but really heavy clots etc so we had to have blood taken for hcg incase it turns out to be an ectopic  
so i am now waiting next to the phone for the results.
apparently ectopics take a lot longer to produce hcg so thats why they wont show on a hpt the levels are too low he said. but i have every confidence it isnt and its just a hormonal in- balance.
do you think my next af will turn up on time?
phew so sorry to waffle h not dh anymore hasnt been of much support ^furious^.

hello to all former june jollys hope to see you cycle again august time?
hello to everyone else i havent had time to read the posts but will tonight 

lots of love elounda xxxxxxxxxxx ^thumbsup^


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya all

Good luck to everyone with upcoming appointments

I thought i would just pop on before goinginto chat at 8

If anyone fancies a chat i will be in there from 8-930ish

Need to go and grab some grub

Yes was a good result yesterday eh 3-0

Lulu glad u r able to start tx soon and best of luck with it

I wont be around much after the weekend as its my bowel prep on monday so will spend more time in the bathroom 

I go in at 7am on tuesday and not exactly sure when i will be coming home but hopefully it will be before the weekend

sending u all lots of ^cuddleup^

Wats the betting i get af tomorrow ^witchypoo^?


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

Clare - I'm sorry you are feeling a little down. Are you feeling any better today? It must be so difficult for both you and DH because like you said, the fertility issue is one thing, bone marrow transplant completely another. When my DP was diagnosed with Ca. 2 1/2 years ago, I thought we would never be able to get over the worry but as time has gone on, we are getting back on our feet. Every time he goes for his check up, we get good news and this spurs us on. I think the worst of it all is that DP says I am going through this tx and he blames himself. It doesn't matter how much I try to convince him, he still feels responsible. I hope you get good news!!

AngeK - Good to see you back! I never had any frosties so I don't know much about it. Let me know how it goes. I guess we'll be sniffing at the same time. 

Elounda - I can't imagine anything worse than 3 pessaries a day. Don't talk about paper knickers, you ought to get DH to buy some adult pampers!! You can get washable ones now you know to cut down on costs!! (He-he) ^thumbsup^ Re your AF - I too am wondering if it will arrive on time. After all the drugs it would really surprise me if it does. It's typical - you don't want the damn thing on the 2ww, then you count the days til it arrives!! I hope your blood result is okay today and that your AF arrives on time!

LisaA- fellow welshie! I lived in Switzerland for a couple of years so felt a bit half and half the other night. I'm not an avid supporter so that's probably why. Whereabouts are you with tx? Hope you have a lovely time off work pampering yourself.

I must have taken a whole page !!!

Bye for now xx lulu


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Emily - you must have been posting same time as me. Good luck with your bowel prep - Yikes, it sounds awful. Hope the week goes quickly for you!! Good Luck

xxlulu


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Thanks for your messages, i am feeling a bit better today and looking forward to the weekend with DH - i always feel better when i am with him.........  sorry soppy i know!!!

Lisa - thats it, you're free (for a month?) how lovely, and bet you're looking forward to your week of pampering next week. 

Angek - try not to be disheartened about not having 3 goes with frosties - you may not need them!! Sorry to hear you are being made redundant, good excuse to have summer off though! 

Elounda - I am glad that you have come away from your review with something positive for next go - even if it does envolve MORE pessaries!!!  I hope your results came back ok. 

Emily - Good luck on Monday ^thumbsup^ 

Lulu - How is your DP now - i hope he is well, i am glad to hear you are both coping with it - it is so hard and then to suffer the heartache of IVF etc aswell.... as you know. Thank you for your support anyway it is nice to hear of others who have come through.  

Enjoy the weekend - think its gonna rain though!! ^umbrella^

Clare
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just wanted to pop on and say hi 

I hope that ur all having a relaxing weekend

Hope u have plenty of  its been awful today

was looking 4ward to a relaxing one  ^cuddleup^ and /  but oh no

^witchypoo^ put in an appearance this afternoon

Jamapot been doing too much dancing for me 

Feeling ^sleepy^ and ^puke^ fancied having a  but obviously not 2nite

All this before the bowel prep lol

Will try to pop in to see u all before tuesday


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi again

Where are you all? Hope you all had a good weekend. I had the pleasure of sil and bil yesterday with their 3 mth old baby. I made a really fuss of him and gave him lots of cuddles but felt that everyone's eyes were on me the whole time - could be paranoid though!!

Anyone have any news today about appts? Emily, how did your bowel prep go?

Hope everyone is feeling okay - the weather isn't helping much!!

Lulu xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

PS: England 2 - Croatia 1 tonight!!!!


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi.

Can I join you lasses?

Lulu - I know what you mean about others being concerned about your feelings when near babies. 

Have nt got up to speed with everyone else, but I hope everyone is doing ok.

I was really poorly after 1st failed ivf in May (it flared up my endo and I had an infection) but I'm feeling much much better now.  and at last I'm fighting fit the next round. I'm due start my 2nd ivf in Sept and have decided to indulge in some real positive thinking this.

I'm sure the 1st attempt did nt fail because of anything I did, but I was wondering if anyone had tried doing things differently for their subsequent attempts? Things like do you have sex after et? or take to your bed on the day of the et? I just wondered what you girls thought.

I've learnt so much on this site and feel so at home. Thanks for setting up this thread.

Love and luck to everyone 

Becca
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=47;action=display;threadid=9818;start=0#lastPost


----------

